# my band's new song



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

howdy folks.

well there's still alot to figure out. in the meantime I'm not stopping from writing. this is the rebuttal song to mustang sally is one sense. the other sense is that it's about bad drivers.

it's just a rough mix. I was particularly impressed with the aria stinger. I was playing through my board into the zoom r24 input 1 through the clean algorithm. I"ll put up the pedals and ect later. one that's growing on me is the byoc klon pedal. you'll hear a percussive attack to a smooth fuzzy type of drive. well that's the byco driven hard. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fshivone

like I said it's a first recording. the Trio played well. those guys dont get tired. (from digietch)

singing into a 90 audio technica mic.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice. I like the mix of the predictable chord changes mixed with a couple unexpected ones. Vocals sound REALLY good, very soulful. Good programming of the Trio too. I JUST got one of those last night from a pawn shop, no box, papers or adapter but it was cheap. I haven't quite gotten the timing for starting/stopping the parts yet though.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It's a rabbit hole without doubt. Definitively the best technology piece to practice with ever (for me). Thanks for your generous words. 

I was using the lowest model of audio technica mics with no pop screen. Bad idea. You gotta be careful that way.

Here is the pedal board I was using. It's incredible. I'll post a pic soon.









Black- Thats the chase tone secret. Grey- Moratto's firet ever distorsión pedal. Orange byoc klon replica. Classy tuner Eh?? 

And 











La pièce de résistance.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Very cool job, guys!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds very good!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks. It was just me and the trio to three tracks. Very rough.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that sounds good to me!

really dug the guitar soloing too


----------

